# "compiler" un script Perl ?



## JulesB (14 Janvier 2007)

Salut,
Je voudrais distribuer à des amis un script Perl que j'ai écris.
Donc je voudrais savoir si on peut "compiler" ce genre de scripts pour en faire un executable pour mac ou pc ...
On m'a parlé du module PAR et de pp et tkpp mais je n'ai jamais réussi à les utiliser. Les docs sont vraiment pas très claires...
Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà essayé ?


----------



## Zeusviper (14 Janvier 2007)

http://www.indigostar.com/perl2exe.htm
mais je ne sais pas ce que ca donne pour des exe mac..

c quoi l'int&#233;r&#234;t au juste? un script perl c'est pas tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; &#224; ex&#233;cuter.. sous mac du moins!


----------



## JulesB (15 Janvier 2007)

Ben l'intêret c'est de le distribuer et que les gens n'aient pas à installer des modules via CPAN pour faire marcher le script... que ça marche tout seul quoi !
Mais peut-être y-a-t'il une autre solution ?
Je débute en Perl...  
Merci pour le lien en tout cas, je regardes ça !


----------

